# Website Critique



## MichaelHenson (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello,

I'm slowly working toward a sideline gig and hopefully a career (I'm in no rush...) in photography and could use some website critique. I'm using Squarespace and just switched things up a bit to what I hope is a fresher, unique approach. So, let me know your thoughts from a potential customer perspective if you don't mind?

www.hensoncreativephotography.com

Does the format work?
Does the copy (writing) work?
Does it flow logically?
Can you find what you're looking for?
Is it focused enough or too broad in scope?

Any other thoughts you have are appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## waday (Sep 10, 2015)

I like the site, and it seems pretty easy to maneuver.

Two quick comments:

I didn't realize that I had to scroll the whole way down to find your contact information. I didn't realize that those little circles on the right were links for a while. Thus, IMO, you should have a 'contact' link or button at the top.
The photos on your gallery page are the same as those in the portfolio page. I personally liked the portfolio layout much better.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 10, 2015)

while they are "neat"  I REALLY dislike scrolling websites.


once you scroll to the map, start zooming in and cant "navigate" your site unless you move your mouse.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback y'all! I've done a few tweaks based on your suggestions. 

1. I've added a contact link at the top and moved the contact section higher in the "scroll."
2. I've moved the map to the bottom of the page so that should decrease the "flow" interruption with the map zooming in and out.

My thoughts with the same images in gallery and portfolio:
Gallery = A bit more info about that particular "genre" of photo, so more info on headshots with examples, etc.
Portfolio = A single spot for a collection of photos without text. I know there's some overlap there. From a customer's perspective, do you think it's annoying or a turn-off for there to be that overlap?


----------



## waday (Sep 10, 2015)

MichaelHenson said:


> Thanks for the feedback y'all! I've done a few tweaks based on your suggestions.
> 
> 1. I've added a contact link at the top and moved the contact section higher in the "scroll."
> 2. I've moved the map to the bottom of the page so that should decrease the "flow" interruption with the map zooming in and out.
> ...


I don't think there's necessarily an annoyance with the overlap. Just something I noted when looking at the pictures--I'm sure others will, too. Any chance you have other shots that you can mix in?


----------



## MichaelHenson (Sep 10, 2015)

waday said:


> I don't think there's necessarily an annoyance with the overlap. Just something I noted when looking at the pictures--I'm sure others will, too. Any chance you have other shots that you can mix in?



Gotcha. I do have others that I can mix in and will work on doing that this weekend. Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Sep 16, 2015)

Gonna BUMP to get some more feedback, if possible. Thanks to those that have replied and thanks in advance for any future responses!


----------

